# Deep-Fried bluegill



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

Fabner1 said:


> *
> Try dipping them in beaten egg and Mashed Potato flakes sometime.*:tdo12:
> 
> Fred


This has been my favorite lately.


----------



## CharlieRay (Jan 27, 2010)

Gill Scampi: Cut them skins off throw it in a cake pan with a ton of butter, garlic, and salt. Then bake or fry in the butter. Just as good as shrimp.


----------



## rythefishguy (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow, thanks for all the good replies, definitly have some things to try.


----------



## flip69 (Jan 10, 2003)

scale,filet,dredge in egg(wipe off excess egg)coat with pancake flour and deep fry. season to taste. i put some seasoning salt and garlic powder in the flour. then when i take them out of the fryer i add seasoning salt and cajun seasoning.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

in my opinion, a scaled & filleted gill taste alot better then a skin one.
canola oil is all i use anymore. i hate peanut oil & veggie oil taste like grease.
flour in 60% drakes & 40% corn meal.

you'll have to find out what works best for you


----------



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

5 words - NO SCALES PANKO BREAD CRUMBS!


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't eat ANY fish with the skin on.
I even skin my fish for the smoker. 
Can't even compare the taste of skin versus skinless.


----------



## 131north (Mar 2, 2010)

I prefer no skin, dusted with flour, dipped in a batter made with flour, beer, and egg white, and then fried to a nice golden brown. Mix in the beer slow until it has runny pancake batter consistency - and don't crowd the pan or they'll stick together and break up the beer batter shell.


----------



## livintobefishin (Dec 1, 2009)

I'll also add that I also take the skin off. What I like so far is the Shore Lunch brand, Cajun flavor. You can get it at Gander, but its $2.99 a box there, Meijer will have it away from the food section kinda by the outdoor tools...but I found that at Menards, its 2 for $3 and that sale might be still going on...otherwise something like $1.89 a box.

Before dredging in it that, I dip it in a single egg and milk mixture and put it in my deep fryer...yum.


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

GVSUKUSH said:


> fillet them skinless/boneless.
> 
> soak in beer, dredge in drakes, fry in peanut oil.


Another vote for this.


Although every few batches I use McCormicks Cajun Golden Dipt mix instead of drakes. Then refrigerate after cooking, and eat them cold the next day, sometimes out on the ice as a treat...


----------



## Rex_ (Jan 23, 2010)

Where do y'all get your Drakes?


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Rex_ said:


> Where do y'all get your Drakes?


Your local Meijer should have it.


----------



## Rex_ (Jan 23, 2010)

Cool, thanks. I'll check it out.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Here is what we use for perch, gills and walleye.....3 equal parts of the following..1 cup each mixed in a ziplock

Milk and egg wash the fillets and then shake in the following mix

Zartarians Fry mix (regular or Cajun)
Krustys Pancake Mix
Italian Breadcrumbs and/or Cornmeal


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

RichP said:


> Your local Meijer should have it.


Bushes carries it too. Buy the 5lb bag, its a lot cheaper if you fry a lot. My wife uses it on chicken, pork chops, etc. The Golden Dipt is real good too.


----------



## Big K (Jan 13, 2003)

jigworm said:


> Bushes carries it too. Buy the 5lb bag, its a lot cheaper if you fry a lot. My wife uses it on chicken, pork chops, etc. The Golden Dipt is real good too.


Your local Kroger should have it also. That's where I get mine.


----------



## jvanhees (Dec 13, 2010)

BassMaster16 said:


> Somewhat similiar as to most of you, but what I like to do is dip the fillets in beaten eggs, shake them in some cajun batter, dip them in egg again, and then finish it off by rolling them in crushed up tabasco flavored "Cheese Its" and tossing them into the frying pan.
> This definitely adds a really good crunch and spice to the fillets.


oh heck yea, tryin that too!


----------



## biteme7951 (Jan 31, 2009)

I get my drakes at Gordon food service in a 12lb bag...best value I have found.


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

Rex_ said:


> Where do y'all get your Drakes?


Most grocery stores have it. A lot of times I also see it at small convenience stores and gas stations near the lakes.


----------



## STOLI69 (May 5, 2010)

Boneless fillet skinned. I do not like the taste with just the skin but could not imagine the nasty tatse with scales:tdo12:! One of my favorites is dip fillets in eggwash, then dip in a mixture of crushed Saltine crackers, a little Lawreys....be carefull not too add to much Lawreys...fine black pepper and sometimes a pinch of garlic powder. Pan fry in good old butter! MMMMM, MMMMM, GOOD! Another good one is take a bbq grille safe tin pan, spray the bottom with non-stick spray, put a single layer of fillets on bottom of pan. then season with Lawreys, garlic powder and black pepper. Cut up a large Vadallia onion and maybe a Red or Orange pepper and put on top of fillets. Then take a stick or two of butter, slice and put on top of fish. Cover with tin foil and put on a medium hot grille. Grille for about 20 minutes and enjoy with a Bud-Lite, some Stoli on ice and some of Gods gift to us from earth:corkysm55! Is it 4:20 yet? Hope you enjoy the above recipes. Two of my fav's! In 27 hours I will be sitting on my canal catching fish!!!! Have a GREAT day.
Don


----------

